# Too big for car seat, too little for booster seat...



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My son is 42 1/2 inches tall and 36 pounds. He's 3 1/2.

I don't have a car and rarely use his car seat, so I was a bit surprised to see this morning that he's just about outgrown his car seat since I haven't used it in a couple months- the shoulder straps, at the highest setting, go behind his shoulder by at least a half an inch and his head is quite above the back of the car seat, by at least an inch and a half. The car seat itself has a weight limit of 50 pounds- I'd thought he'd be good for a while there. Obviously, not- he's thin and long waisted. I have a booster seat I've been saving for him, but taking a good look at it this morning, the weight requirement is good- 30 pounds, but the height needs to be 45 inches- my son is just short of that.

I don't have the money to go get another booster seat or car seat right now. It's not a matter of me not wanting to spend the money, it's a matter of choosing to go without enough food or having the electricity turned off for nonpayment if I even spend $40 out of budget. (Child support is now 16 months overdue, but that's a different post.) I don't have anyone I can borrow the money from- we're all in the same boat here. What can I do?


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Could there be any resources nearby that offers car seats for low income families? Maybe check with a children's hospital?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

He has outgrown the car seat since the straps are below his shoulders. If you absolutely cannot afford another seat, use the booster seat. The main concern is that he sit properly, so if you can sit with him and babysit him to make sure he sits properly. He's safer in that than an outgrown harnessed seat, though it's obviously not ideal. 

Unfortunately most places that offer free or low cost car seats offer seats like the costco scenera, which is going to be too small for your son. They'd most likely give you a booster.

If you find funds for a seat in the future, you might want to look into the ride safer travel vest. It's a wearable car seat essentially. Since you don't own a car, it'd be easy to store and such, and easy to carry with you if you take cabs.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

LiLStar said:


> Could there be any resources nearby that offers car seats for low income families? Maybe check with a children's hospital?


Thank you for the suggestion. If I can find a place like that in the area, it would be very helpful. I'll look into it.



DahliaRW said:


> He has outgrown the car seat since the straps are below his shoulders. If you absolutely cannot afford another seat, use the booster seat. The main concern is that he sit properly, so if you can sit with him and babysit him to make sure he sits properly. He's safer in that than an outgrown harnessed seat, though it's obviously not ideal.


Good to know. Unless he falls asleep (only on long trips), he sits just fine properly.



DahliaRW said:


> If you find funds for a seat in the future, you might want to look into the ride safer travel vest. It's a wearable car seat essentially. Since you don't own a car, it'd be easy to store and such, and easy to carry with you if you take cabs.


I've seen those on Amazon and have actually considered getting one when I have the money. They're as safe as a car seat or a booster seat?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

kblackstone444 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. If I can find a place like that in the area, it would be very helpful. I'll look into it.
> 
> Good to know. Unless he falls asleep (only on long trips), he sits just fine properly.
> 
> I've seen those on Amazon and have actually considered getting one when I have the money. They're as safe as a car seat or a booster seat?


Yes, the ride safer travel vest passes the same tests and traditional car seats and boosters. The main thing it would be lacking is the hard shell, so side impact protection, which is not tested in any seat. So if you can, put him in the middle. We've used the travel vest on vacation since my oldest was 3, so 6 years now, and all 3 of my kids have used it.


----------

